# Battery selection lights - both flashing?



## camel1959 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, just set off for the weekend and noticed both the battery selection lights are flashing on the control panel. 1 flashing amber and 1 green. Panel is EC467 and PSU is Sargent EC450. Book shows light refers to which battery is selected, not sure if this means in use or charging. Never noticed these both flashing before, any advice appreciated as we have just left for the weekend and lights are flashing as we drive. MH is 2011 Bessie 560, Thanks


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not sure but if you give these guys a ring I've found them to be very helpful:

Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.
Unit 39, Tokenspire Business Park
Beverley
East Yorkshire
HU17 0TB
United Kingdom

Phone	01482 881655
Fax	01482 678987
E-mail	[email protected]


----------



## camel1959 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, Sargent support closes early on a Friday, 2pm on this number and 12.30 on the number I originally tried - 01482 678981. Thanks for the extra contact number.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only thought that comes to my mind if it is flashing as you drive that for some reason the disabling of the 12v system when the engine has started has not worked.......

when this happened with us the answer was to disconnect the system and wait for 30 seconds and then reconnect it all.

I do not now what has happened with your system but that would be my thoughts - you might find it won't work when you try to turn it on if it does need resetting........

Good luck, please let us know what the problem turns out to be - we can all learn from other people's experiences.......  

Dave


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi My Bessie 520 does the same. When I enquired at the dealers I was told that this is normal and indicates that both batteries are being charged. Have had mine for 9 months now and everything seems to work correctly so I am sure this si how it is supposed to be.
Ken


----------



## camel1959 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
Ken - will check with dealer too, I've just had mechanical service and habitation service done 3 days ago, wonder if they have checked something and it now shows as flashing lights as it should have done from new. Interesting to see if other Bessie owners have lights flashing when driving. Thanks again.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

As crimpleken said, it is normal. Mine does the same.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Camel1959, the other posters are correct that the fact that the LED's flash in unison does indeed indicate that both the batteries are being charged.

If you have any other queries then hopefully the attachment will help, but if there are any points not covered then if you email the support team, I am sure that they will be able to answer them.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC400 System Instructions Issue 2.pdf

[email protected]

Best regards
Ian Sargent


----------

